# Griffin 25 with VCMT glass



## RiaanRed (20/5/16)

Hi All.
Just tought I would share my finding when using a VCMT 25mm glass on a Griffin 25mm.
The VCMT is abou 1mm taller than the original, so the chimney cap does not screw on completly. Then it has a minor leaking issue.
BUT
In your griffin box there is a bag of seals, you remove the original one on the chimney and look for a BLACK o-ring that is the same diamiter as the original but a bit thicker.
As per the picture: the original is the top white one and the one to use is the black one
That solves the leaking issue.
Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## brotiform (20/5/16)

Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (20/5/16)

Well played.
But let me get this right. You broke both glasses already?
Lucky for you, @Sir Vape and @BigGuy stock griffin-rta 25 replacement tank glass.
Rather do what I do and get 3 or 4 spares

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (20/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Well played.
> But let me get this right. You broke both glasses already?
> Lucky for you, @Sir Vape and @BigGuy stock griffin-rta 25 replacement tank glass.
> Rather do what I do and get 3 or 4 spares


Lol! The day I got my Griffin 25, while I was installing the coils, the tank rolled of the table and broke, 3 days after that I went to visit my brother and he dropped my Griff with the frosted glass.
So I asked ALL the vape suppliers and no one had stock.
So I asked Sir Vape to check if the VCMT 25mm glass would fit and he confirmed that it does. Ordered 3 of them!


----------



## Nightwalker (20/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Lol! The day I got my Griffin 25, while I was installing the coils, the tank rolled of the table and broke, 3 days after that I went to visit my brother and he dropped my Griff with the frosted glass.
> So I asked ALL the vape suppliers and no one had stock.
> So I asked Sir Vape to check if the VCMT 25mm glass would fit and he confirmed that it does. Ordered 3 of them!


I just saw, sorry. Its a dual tank replacement


----------

